# 30 Nov holiday in UAE



## waqas8521 (Nov 4, 2013)

New realease that Govt employee will enjoy 4 day off on UAE national day started from 29 nov to 2nd Decmber.. 

Whereas Private sector will enjoy 30 Nov holiday ....


.:bolt::whoo::whoo:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

That is so absurd, isnt' national day supossed to be on Dec. 2nd? Why is the private sector being given the 30th Nov off? Makes no sense!

I'm lucky in that I work in a company that is quite relaxed when it comes to this sort of stuff (we just had yesterday off and for Eid we were given 5 days instead of 3) so I'm sure we'll get at least a day off, but it really sucks that the private sector is always getting the short end of the stick when it comes to public holidays!


----------



## waqas8521 (Nov 4, 2013)

@ dizzyizzy exactly bro and i m also victim of this / .... i hate this.. bro i wana to go change my job coz of this issue.... this is ridiculus man... pethatic


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> That is so absurd, isnt' national day supossed to be on Dec. 2nd? Why is the private sector being given the 30th Nov off? Makes no sense!


It makes perfect sense if you are on a six day week and the Friday is your only day off.

The recent announcement/reannouncement with the Islamic New Year day shows how difficult it is to move a public holiday so that it suits private sector workers who are on a six day week and those on a five day week. The only logical day to take off to satisfy both, would of course be a Thursday.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Monday 2nd December will pretty much be guaranteed off, I don't think that would ever change.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> It makes perfect sense if you are on a six day week and the Friday is your only day off.
> 
> The recent announcement/reannouncement with the Islamic New Year day shows how difficult it is to move a public holiday so that it suits private sector workers who are on a six day week and those on a five day week. The only logical day to take off to satisfy both, would of course be a Thursday.


It shouldn't really matter who it suits, if the public holiday is there for a reason then it should relate to that specific date.

Can you imagine moving New Year's Day because it lands on a Friday?

If I didn't work for a company where we get the next working day off for all public holidays that fall on weekends, I'd be going mad over this, it's just so blatant now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

I am pretty sure we will have Sunday and Monday off. So I am not really bothered by this.

However, I don't really think some people like the sales people are getting any days off, as the shopping malls are getting even more crowded, hence more employees are needed.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I thougt National Day was one of those public holidays that is actually fixed but I guess none of them are anymore!

So when are all the official celebrations happening then? I suposse Saturday so people from both public and private sectors can attend, even though the actual national day isn't until Monday?

Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh for goodness' sakes, this is ridiculous. How can you change your National Day holiday? It falls when it falls. There's going to be a lot of very unhappy people...again!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Oh for goodness' sakes, this is ridiculous. How can you change your National Day holiday? It falls when it falls. There's going to be a lot of very unhappy people...again!


Many middle eastern countries do so as well,
In Jordan for example they shift Labor Day and i recall independence day too being shifted, if it lands on a Sunday or Middle of the week and UAE too seems to take this trend b
I'm not sure what's behind doing so, there must be a reason.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

simply me said:


> Many middle eastern countries do so as well, In Jordan for example they shift Labor Day and i recall independence day too being shifted, if it lands on a Sunday or Middle of the week and UAE too seems to take this trend b I'm not sure what's behind doing so, there must be a reason.


 The problem is that there are those who work a five-day week and those who work a six-day week. For the former, Saturday is already a day off. I understand tagging it onto a weekend, but there should be a parity, not to mention that, of course, it does not affect the public sector. And, of course, all the special events that have been planned for the day itself will be a nonsense now. Plus getting around is a bit of a nightmare on certain roads when everyone comes out in their cars and you are on a normal work day. An, what to do...?


----------



## Leendert (Jun 27, 2013)

I may be new to the concept of moving Public Holidays, but I would imagine that holidays are holidays, because there is an ocassion. In this case, the ocassion would be celebrate Emiratihood and all the special activities. I don't imagine that they will move these to the Saturday as well?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

waqas8521 said:


> @ dizzyizzy exactly bro and i m also victim of this / .... i hate this.. bro i wana to go change my job coz of this issue.... this is ridiculus man... pethatic


Izzy bro.....this is really so pethatic! 

Waqas bro, you want a new girlfriend, you want to change your job! How about going back to school and learning how to spell? Bro!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

@ Pam, hahahahaha!

I was informed this morning, this is the website we should all be referring to WAM | Emirates News Agency

Having said that, that's not to say it won't be announced and changed like it was last time! I wouldn't mind, but I actually have specific plans for that day (which I never normally do because things change with the wind here) so, whereas, normally, it's kind of neither here nor there, this time I am taking it very personally hehehe


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> @ Pam, hahahahaha!
> 
> I was informed this morning, this is the website we should all be referring to WAM | Emirates News Agency
> 
> Having said that, that's not to say it won't be announced and changed like it was last time! I wouldn't mind, but I actually have specific plans for that day (which I never normally do because things change with the wind here) so, whereas, normally, it's kind of neither here nor there, this time I am taking it very personally hehehe


particualrly as the the mooon has nothing to do with National Day, we at least know when it is! (supposed to be...)

I think i'll pick a day for my birthday next year......


----------



## Woo-Hoo (Nov 5, 2013)

NEWSFLASH:

New Year's Day for private sector will be moved to Saturday, December 28th, 2013 to combine it with the previous Friday.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Woo-Hoo said:


> NEWSFLASH:
> 
> New Year's Day for private sector will be moved to Saturday, December 28th, 2013 to combine it with the previous Friday.


Christmas, Easter, Diwali, Equinox, Krishna Janmashtami etc all to be centralised to a new day, the 32nd April, created for convenience.

It will not appear on standard calendars, so the 'time off' will be treated as symbolic.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

I am confused. Why are people unhappy about this? Monday is suppose to be the holiday right? So you get extra days off, or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

nidserz said:


> I am confused. Why are people unhappy about this? Monday is suppose to be the holiday right? So you get extra days off, or am I misunderstanding?


i think they are moving the day off from Monday. no 'extra' holiday, just no certainty as to when any holidays actually are until 4 minutes befor ethe day in question...


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Problem is here the official private sector working week is 6 days with only Friday officially classed as a weekend by the government, it is the discretion of your employer to give you the Saturday off.


----------

